# Northern France Campsites



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, I've picked up the new 'van, a 31ft Four winds Five Thousand (C Class). Good vehicle to drive, I came over Glen Shee on the way back North.

Anyway, we've got a crossing booked for late July and thought I might try and get something booked in Northern France, maybe the Boulogne area.

I'd like some recommendations of sites that have a pool for jnr, good facilities and will obviously accept a 31ft RV. Anyone help ?

Thanks in advance,

Pat


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

There are some great aires ie Mont St Michel


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

www.chateau-drancourt.com which is a castels site
or
Camp Municipal de Brighton les Pins ( no pool but near beach )

These are both in St Valery sur Somme not far from Boulogne.


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Pat I can recommend Camping at Le Bohat you can find it on the web we are there at the moment in our 36' Thor Infinity. We have been here for 6 weeks now very friendly site indeed. We are leaving to go to Italy on Sunday until October

Joan and Peter


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We liked Domaine le Bohat as well

BUT

it is 625 km from Boulogne !!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

Chateau Gandspette near St Omer is nice, and there is a pool. My van is 29 feet and had no access problems. I would think a 31 footer would be ok.

R


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Rapides suggestion is a good site I have used it a few times, to be fair only as a stop off before catching the ferry back . It has good size pitches easy access a pool ( never been in it ) , the bar area has not long been done up. Don't know araea as I say a great stop off near the boat.

My RV fits on easy.

Regards

Lampie


----------

